# saorview set top boxes recommendations ?



## johnwilliams (12 Sep 2011)

i am looking for recommendations/ you views +/- for saorview boxes so far i have come accross 3 models 
finlux sao634
triax tr11
triax tr 25
what other models

also would like list of retailers in limerick area that would have these


----------



## p15574 (13 Sep 2011)

Argos have one for €50 that people seem happy with, HD and can record to USB too. I got one myself, just haven't set it up yet - try this url:
argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/5322783/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CHome+entertainment+and+sat+nav%7C14419512/c_2/3%7Ccat_19780832%7CDigital+boxes+and+services%7C14419633.htm


----------



## NOAH (11 Oct 2011)

and look here as well

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=56 well


----------

